# look at this a6



## luzak551 (May 30, 2006)




----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

What's wrong with it? slight dent here and there.nothing major. easy fix..


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (ur faster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ur faster* »_What's wrong with it? slight dent here and there.nothing major. easy fix..

Ahh, but the driver's side is the good side.
The passenger side may need a little more work


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

_that'll buff right out_ 







hope everyone made it out okay...


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

Hope no one was in it when the train ran over it... or whatever major accident messed it that bad...


----------

